# Injecting problems



## Pauliegodfrey (Sep 21, 2015)

Had a bad injection last week and now can't seem to stop having them, I normally aspirate once it's inlike normal and then halfway through my injection just to make sure there's still no blood, last week's injection got about 5 drops of blood halfway through so took it out and relocated but got chest pains and felt like heart burn. So started aspirating every half a ml from then on to make sure there's nomore blood but had to relocate every time since because am pulling in blood, don't know whether it's just bad luck or am doing something wrong?


----------



## mrtingtong (Jul 20, 2014)

This sounds like you may be possibly hitting something on way in rather than "landing" on a vein. if at the beginning you asp and nothing comes out then DO NOT asp again. Even if the pinning area bleeds a drop or so. What injection site you using pal? Needle size and gauge?

I can't comment about symptoms of injecting direct into blood circ, maybe people can share experience knowledge of this.


----------



## Pauliegodfrey (Sep 21, 2015)

mrtingtong said:


> This sounds like you may be possibly hitting something on way in rather than "landing" on a vein. if at the beginning you asp and nothing comes out then DO NOT asp again. Even if the pinning area bleeds a drop or so. What injection site you using pal? Needle size and gauge?
> 
> I can't comment about symptoms of injecting direct into blood circ, maybe people can share experience knowledge of this.


am inject quads and glutes only bud. Using 20 gauge and a 1.5" pin


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

wtf are doing aspirating every half a ml whilst injecting ? You sound like a danger to yourself.

and why are you using 1.5inch 20 gauge needles, are you carrying aa lot of fat round your legs?


----------



## Pauliegodfrey (Sep 21, 2015)

Sorry it's a 25G


----------



## Pauliegodfrey (Sep 21, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> wtf are doing aspirating every half a ml whilst injecting ? You sound like a danger to yourself.
> 
> and why are you using 1.5inch 20 gauge needles, are you carrying aa lot of fat round your legs?


panic set in when I seen the blood so just thought to make sure I'll keep pulling just incase. What's the difference in doing it once or 3 times? Nah no fat why, what would you recommend?


----------



## mrtingtong (Jul 20, 2014)

Try 1inch for quad unless you are quadzilla. Only asp at the start not every half ml.

You our sure it's a 25g? What colour is it?


----------



## Pauliegodfrey (Sep 21, 2015)

mrtingtong said:


> Try 1inch for quad unless you are quadzilla. Only asp at the start not every half ml.
> 
> You our sure it's a 25g? What colour is it?


blue am sure it's got 25G on it bud but am in work now won't know for definite till I get game tonight! Nice one I'll get some 1", still do the inch and a half into my gluten though?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

you've punched a hole in your flesh, that will cause some bleeding so of course if you aspirate half way through you are likely to get some blood.

so long as you aspirate at first (to make sure that the needle hasnt landed in a vein) then just slowly push the stuff in. All of that faffing about is causing more trauma and the pain that will be associated with that.

really though, just relax!


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

i thought orange was 25g and blue was 23g, maybe you are reading 25 for 25mm not 25g?


----------



## Pauliegodfrey (Sep 21, 2015)

andyboro said:


> you've punched a hole in your flesh, that will cause some bleeding so of course if you aspirate half way through you are likely to get some blood.
> 
> so long as you aspirate at first (to make sure that the needle hasnt landed in a vein) then just slowly push the stuff in. All of that faffing about is causing more trauma and the pain that will be associated with that.
> 
> really though, just relax!


nice one Andy


----------



## Pauliegodfrey (Sep 21, 2015)

zeevolution said:


> i thought orange was 25g and blue was 23g, maybe you are reading 25 for 25mm not 25g?


i might be wrong am just going off what I think it says because am in work won't know till I get home later


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> panic set in when I seen the blood so just thought to make sure I'll keep pulling just incase. *What's the difference in doing it once or 3 times?* Nah no fat why, what would you recommend?


Have you ever seen a doctor or nurse aspirate more than once ? Some don't even aspirate at all and to be honest i've done about 25 quad shots myself and only ever aspirated once ever with no problems.


----------



## Pauliegodfrey (Sep 21, 2015)

Am not a doctor or a nurse though flapped it when I seen the blood and didn't think there would be any difference asp once twice or 3 times. I'll do it once and then crack on


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Pauliegodfrey said:


> Am not a doctor or a nurse though flapped it when I seen the blood and didn't think there would be any difference asp once twice or 3 times. I'll do it once and then crack on


Chest pain or coughing is normal if you hits vain on the way in or out

No worries


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sod that lol I aspirate once it's in and that's it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pin, push, done.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jab sub q with a slin pin. Problem solved


----------

